# Who does Maccosmetics.com use for shipment?



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never ordered from mac online and I was wondering who they use to ship their items, because fedex can never find my house! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 11, 2008)

I get mine from UPS.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

Errrr uhhhhh

UPS I believe. 

I always get confused between UPS and FedEx.

One time I was waiting for a MAC shipment and I saw the FedEx truck coming down the street and I got all excited. Then it didn't drop anything off at our house and I was like WTF?! But then I was like "Ohhh UPS does the delivery for MAC" I felt soooooo dumb! LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 11, 2008)

UPS, always to me.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's usually always UPS too.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

ups! Everytime!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 11, 2008)

I have mines come to a P.O. Box when I order from online and it come USPS.  If I call and order it is UPS and I get it shipped to my job.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2008)

UPS. The brown and gold company.

And they're not that good at leaving notices and not smashing stuff!


----------



## vivify (Sep 11, 2008)

UPS for the DC area


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, USPS for PO Box addresses, for street addresses it is UPS.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 11, 2008)

UPS for street address for me as well


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

UPS!!  I track it like crazy!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 12, 2008)

ups for me tooooooooooo! you'll get something in an email that gives you a tracking number and it should be through ups.


----------

